# Motorcycle Thread



## gata1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Recently noticed a car thread and thought it wouldnt be right to post my bikes so i thought why not make a bike thread.

Start off firstly with my Yamaha Raptor 660 with full GYTR pipes, GYTR carby kit and GYTR air filter.
View attachment 196104


And secondly my 1995 Harley Roadking.







Both fairly loud 
Feel free to post your muchly loved machines.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Apr 18, 2011)

i wanna get a bike soon, only 20 though and dont really want to have to pay for services as well as rego/insurance on top of my car when i dont work many hours due to uni, and centrelink thought it would be a good idea to take my youth allowance ;(, have enough saved up though so might get a ninja as my first bike soon  got a yz 125 from my younger days still goes alright will try to add a couple pics later.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 18, 2011)

these threads pop up everynow and then,but seems there is plenty motorcyclist/herpers i get around on my Honda CBR1000RR ,its been my main transport for years


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Apr 18, 2011)

not to derail the thread but how much are you guys paying for rego per year in melbourne?
nvm found it $551.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 19, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> these threads pop up everynow and then,but seems there is plenty motorcyclist/herpers i get around on my Honda CBR1000RR ,its been my main transport for years


 
Great pic mate. How far are you from 12 in that pic? Hard to tell from the angle.

I ride mx, kx 125 and kx 250. I want to get a road bike though. My mates getting a cbr250rr fireblade. I like them because the rear fender doesn't look like a box with skyline tail lights.

I drive 110km each day, so it would be much cheaper. Just have to get a bike and do a q ride course so I don't need someone following me.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 19, 2011)

oh its no that far from vert to 12 it from that point you pull the clutch in and ease off the back brake and u can scrape gangsta style lol.
that is my road bike though which is daily ride not a stunt bike but i just enjoy rockin diffent types of wheelies


----------



## zack13 (Apr 19, 2011)

That is awesome. I have currently a banged up ninja 250 (stupid p's) since some knob decided he would smash into it and drive away.


----------



## Joemal (Apr 19, 2011)

My ride .CBR 1100 Blackbird .


----------



## redlittlejim (Apr 19, 2011)

Great idea for a thread... I currently have the scorching hot CT110!!!! better know as a postie bike  by the end of the year it should have big Aframes on it, and chromed pipes! doing it up big time for laughs. Also in a few month will be purchasing a CBR 1100 Blackbird! Wondering how many APS members have old school bikes? my mate has a 1971 Yamaha IT175 and a IT250. Pics to be posted shortly


----------



## damoztishfank (Apr 19, 2011)

I gotta gixxer 750 and it is the **** man......


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Apr 19, 2011)

Batman chopper was built for australian comp of the Batman begins competition ( it didnt win ) But made it on the front cover of LIVE TO RIDE !!!


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 19, 2011)

I bought this bike about 5 years ago from a woman who is now in prison for trying to have her husband killed :shock: I never ended up getting my license for it, and since a family friend got killed being irresponsible on his bike, I won't be able to have another one until after my mother is dead.

This was a little 250 Suzuki Intruder, not very many bikes around that are small enough for short little me


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Apr 19, 2011)

FAT TRIKE has taken about 6 years to build and as you can tell heaps of cash !! 

My lastest project is a FORD T BUCKET


----------



## gata1 (Apr 19, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN you have some really mad trikes and choppers love the first trike and the batman returns chopper they're great


----------



## sarcastocrat (Apr 19, 2011)

I miss my bike. I used to have a VTR1000. Not for a while though.  My partner doesn't want me to get another bike, he hates them! (Esp. when I tell him stories about the hijinks I used to get up to )


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 19, 2011)

I miss my bike too even though I didn't end up riding it. I was 17 when I got it and I had to go and start it up once in a while so that the battery wouldn't go flat. I still wake up from dreams where I'm going out to the garage to start the bike or that I'm riding it somewhere. I traded it for a car which I'd say was a good move at the time, I didn't have any experience at all on the road and there are plenty of psycho drivers in Geelong :shock:


----------



## FusionMorelia (Apr 19, 2011)

i have been a rider for many years i cant ride as much as i would like i had a real bad car accident a few years back and with
several fused vertabre and a leg shorter than the other im limited to good days to ride but when i do ride i love it more,
heres my 2 
2010 zxr14 ninja 








and the speed triple 900 








hope you like i kno i bloody do


----------



## damoztishfank (Apr 19, 2011)

I love the zx14 thats what i want next but i'm a lil daunted by the sheer size of the beast and .....well until i am 100% certain of what i want i am sticking with my GSXR-750


----------



## TURBO8 (Apr 19, 2011)

Its good to see there are many other herpers that are keen on bikes too !!! 

Heres a few pics of my bikes although they arent as bigs as most of your ones ! 

1st one is a full custom rebuilt 1987 Honda Z50J1 ADR Complied (is now road registered) 
it now has a 155cc engine and all the go fast bits :










2nd is my Living Room Bike , does not get ridden as it is my retirement investment  , 1961 Honda DAX (st50) 






and lastly is my Honda CR250R 2003 MX Bike : 






Will be in the market for my first real Road Bike in a few months when the old finances approve !


----------



## gata1 (Apr 19, 2011)

i have an old suzuki GS 850G 1979 model it is just my every day ride ( bad photo just took then and it is ranin here (glad im goin away on thursday )) I keep the harley for weekend rides. Have so many bikes can lose track of them. Also have old 350cc Honda for pig chasin but no photo  .


----------



## FusionMorelia (Apr 19, 2011)

damoztishfank said:


> I love the zx14 thats what i want next but i'm a lil daunted by the sheer size of the beast and .....well until i am 100% certain of what i want i am sticking with my GSXR-750


mate to be honest she handles real nice at slow round town speeds its stable with a great ride possie and height 
shes easy to muscle about but on the freeway and open winding roads shes another beast!
im a big fan of upright courses and practice ridding under controlled circumstances what some bikes bring 
is way to much for the average guy without poseing a risk to himself and others and like any dangerous 
equipment u should train for it 
but all in all the 14 is a kitten in town but will blow the doors off anything on the freeway or open roads 
i love watching fools in 5.0ltr v8s sink into their seat as i wash them away in 3.9secs lol


----------



## Banjo (Apr 19, 2011)

My road bike is a Triumph Tiger 2008, picture was taken just before heading off to Darwin last year, and the other one is of my little dirt bike a Yamaha TTR230.
Sorry for the extra photo of the dirt bike.


View attachment 196222
View attachment 196224


----------



## Joemal (Apr 19, 2011)

NatoRey said:


> i love watching fools in 5.0ltr v8s sink into their seat as i wash them away in 3.9secs lol


 
Hahaha know what your talking about .Still can't understand why they even try to out run/race a bike .


----------



## Renenet (Apr 19, 2011)

Are scooters allowed? 






This is my ride when it was a bit cleaner and newer. It's a Sym HD200.


----------



## gata1 (Apr 19, 2011)

TURBO8 said:


> Its good to see there are many other herpers that are keen on bikes too !!!
> 
> Heres a few pics of my bikes although they arent as bigs as most of your ones !
> 
> ...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 20, 2011)

gata1 said:


> Recently noticed a car thread and thought it wouldnt be right to post my bikes so i thought why not make a bike thread.
> 
> Start off firstly with my Yamaha Raptor 660 with full GYTR pipes, GYTR carby kit and GYTR air filter.
> View attachment 196104
> ...



My hubby has a 1991 (dont quote me- his baby, not mine~) Roadking. Nothing like being on the back of it, its like a lounge chair on wheels!!


----------



## gata1 (Apr 20, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> My hubby has a 1991 (dont quote me- his baby, not mine~) Roadking. Nothing like being on the back of it, its like a lounge chair on wheels!!



You should post a pic if you have one would love to see, love looking at Harleys especially Roadkings 
And yer it seems that way never really been in the passenger seat  but sure looks that way.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 20, 2011)

he gets his licence back this weekend and the bike as well (we got his brother to take it to his place while he had no licence so he wouldnt/couldnt be tempted to ride it) so ill try and get a pic for you! apparently he is spending the weekend polishing the chrome... if only i got as much attention! lol. 

Guys should never be a passenger- it just doesnt look right! lol

He had a street bob before the road king and a dyna before that, but as our asses got bigger so did the bikes...


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 20, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> My hubby has a 1991 (dont quote me- his baby, not mine~) Roadking. Nothing like being on the back of it, its like a lounge chair on wheels!!


 
Awesome! I went out on my friend's royal star cruiser one day, that's a big bike and he's had it for about 15 years. It was good until we got on the bumpy back roads with potholes that need to be fixed, I'm only short and don't weigh much, and there was at least two times where we hit a bump and I was thrown right up off the seat. My friend wasn't speeding, but since it gave me a fright he slowed down for me anyway


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 20, 2011)

hahaha! before hubby put the sissy bar on for me he hit a bump one day and i nearly slid of the back of the bike! would have been very painful and embarrassing!!!


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm very glad Wayne had a sissy bar on his bike, I would easily have ended up hitting the road at 100ks... no thanks! My mother's first husband had a goldwing, and one day when going around a corner the bike slipped on the gravel, while my mother was rolling down the road she saw the bike and her husband go flying over the top of her. Her friend had been driving behind her and saw the same thing, she told my mother she thought she was going to witness her death. Her husband was never responsible with his bike, he popped a mono without giving my mother warning one day, and she was very lucky not to fall off. Her husband had the police chasing him with her on the back one day too, but he lost them by going at over 200ks :shock: I love the new goldwings, they're massive! Very expensive though.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 20, 2011)

one night hubby and i were riding, way too fast down the road, i said "can you hear that babe?" he asked what, i said 'the sirens" he goes nah.... 2ks down the road he finally saw the cops in the mirrors and we pulled over, woops!


----------



## damoztishfank (Apr 20, 2011)

Harleys are not everyones cup of tea.....although if i had the $$$ a new nightrod would be in my driveway......


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 20, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> one night hubby and i were riding, way too fast down the road, i said "can you hear that babe?" he asked what, i said 'the sirens" he goes nah.... 2ks down the road he finally saw the cops in the mirrors and we pulled over, woops!


 
Lol, Oh no! How much trouble did he get into?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 20, 2011)

we were soooooo lucky that it was one female copper! and that she never asked him to take his bandana off his face, cos wed been drinking a fair bit. she ended up just telling us to slow down and let us go....


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 20, 2011)

Ooh, lucky! A family friend of ours had a motorcycle for a while, her husband taught her to ride. In the beginning she had trouble with roundabouts, and one particular day she was sitting at a roundabout and wouldn't move. Her husband rode up next to her and asked why she wouldn't go. She pointed down at the tank and said "huntsman'! :lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 20, 2011)

hahahaha! yep- i would be doing the same! lol


----------



## Banjo (Apr 20, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> I'm very glad Wayne had a sissy bar on his bike, I would easily have ended up hitting the road at 100ks... no thanks! My mother's first husband had a goldwing, and one day when going around a corner the bike slipped on the gravel, while my mother was rolling down the road she saw the bike and her husband go flying over the top of her. Her friend had been driving behind her and saw the same thing, she told my mother she thought she was going to witness her death. Her husband was never responsible with his bike, he popped a mono without giving my mother warning one day, and she was very lucky not to fall off. Her husband had the police chasing him with her on the back one day too, but he lost them by going at over 200ks :shock: I love the new goldwings, they're massive! Very expensive though.



I would hate to be doing 200ks/hour on a Goldwing, must have had a rocket on it.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 20, 2011)

With the stuff that guy used to do on that bike I'm surprised he's still alive. I always cringe when I see people doing stupid things on bikes. We went up to Ballarat on Saturday, and a motorcyclist was coming the other way, and overtook a car. He was lucky not to get sandwiched between our car and the one he overtook :shock: the speed limit on that road was 100ks, so he would have been dead and probably would have taken us with him. I also hate it when people on bike only wear shorts and t-shirts, but perhaps they don't really want their skin anyway :?


----------



## Banjo (Apr 20, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> With the stuff that guy used to do on that bike I'm surprised he's still alive. I always cringe when I see people doing stupid things on bikes. We went up to Ballarat on Saturday, and a motorcyclist was coming the other way, and overtook a car. He was lucky not to get sandwiched between our car and the one he overtook :shock: the speed limit on that road was 100ks, so he would have been dead and probably would have taken us with him. I also hate it when people on bike only wear shorts and t-shirts, but perhaps they don't really want their skin anyway :?



Really makes me laugh too. $20,000 bike, $1000 helmet, $700 jacket then wears shorts and thongs, DOH!!!!!! 
I have been riding for a very long time and I have seen some pretty nasty accidents.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 20, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Really makes me laugh too. $20,000 bike, $1000 helmet, $700 jacket then wears shorts and thongs, DOH!!!!!!
> I have been riding for a very long time and I have seen some pretty nasty accidents.



After seeing the damage done to hubby's steel capped harley boots after a minor accident i have made sure both of us cover up well... only takes 1 stone on the road to ruin your life...


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 20, 2011)

gata1 said:


> Do you race your 250 or is it just a muck around bike like my raptor



I'm not gunna speak for the guy, but I doubt he races it. It's a 2 stroke and has no numbers on it. Everyone races 4 strokes now.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 20, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> After seeing the damage done to hubby's steel capped harley boots after a minor accident i have made sure both of us cover up well... only takes 1 stone on the road to ruin your life...


 
My mother has seen the helmet and steel capped boots of our friend who was killed in January. (his wife has them) The helmet was good quality and the steel caps were brand new. The boots had been scraped right down the the steel, and the helmet was cracked all the way around and was filled with blood. According to the police, he might as well have been wearing a paper bag over his head, helmets aren't designed to withstand impact at 120km. :cry: We went over to where the accident happened the day it happened, and we took two plastic bags full of bits of the bike and even bits of the helmet. His wife said that 3 other people have also told her about picking up things from the site. We took those things because we didn't want his wife to go down there and see it, it was bad enough that she was going to Melbourne to identify him. Obviously whoever is meant to clean up after incidents like these failed to do their job.


----------



## Banjo (Apr 20, 2011)

I wouldn't mind getting a Street Glide in a few years time. 

View attachment 196434


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Apr 20, 2011)

i only got my Ls,go for my P's in 2 weeksbut this is my ride.


----------



## gata1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Jungle_Fever1 said:


> i only got my Ls,go for my P's in 2 weeksbut this is my ride.



Real nice my son realy liks the look of them and if ever goes for his liscense he said there the one he wants to ride while on Ls and Ps


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Apr 20, 2011)

I purchased it 9 months ago and Im happy with it so far, great L's and P's bike, best looking IMO, and is a cheap way to get around town, just got to stay away from them high ways lol


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 20, 2011)

My mate is buying a 98 CBR 250RR fireblade. The older ones are better, they rev to 19k, the new ones sound like an XR80 and rev to 12 lol. They go OK for a 250, too. 190kmh is all good  I'm going to buy one, too. Sick of fuel costs.

[video=youtube;XihQeZpwqpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XihQeZpwqpE[/video]

[video=youtube;gG1guqmko3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG1guqmko3k[/video]

[video=youtube;Q9zNUPDmnz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9zNUPDmnz4&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


----------



## LOFTYBOB (May 4, 2011)

*Knees in the breeze*

My 09 Road King (Country Bike)
103 kit with 10.5.1 Hi Comp Wiseco pistons
S&S Easy start grunt cams, Big sucker air intake, 14"Chubby Apes
Best Harley I have ever owned.





My 09 Softail Delux (City Bike)
Standard except for pipes





Got a great deal on the two in matching colours






My wifes 09 Custom Sporty (883) Factory custom paint
1200cc Kit, cams, high flow filter, Thunder Max auto tuner.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 4, 2011)

Love the Road King Lofty.

Gata- i told you not to quote me on Hubby's road king year modal- turns out i was very wrong- its a 2006...


----------



## Snakewoman (May 4, 2011)

Those are awesome Lofty!!!


----------



## KingSirloin (May 4, 2011)

1st Bike: Honda CBR125R - bought to save money on fuel from driving a V8, bike - $5000 + $4 a week on fuel.

2nd Bike: Suzuki GSX-R 600 - bought coz was having too much fun on the first bike but it wasn't fast or powerful enough to keep up with traffic. Lost $2000 selling first bike, paid $13000 for new one.

3rd Bike: Kawasaki Z1000 - bought coz the 2nd bike wasn't found to be too comfortable after 30 mins of riding. Lost $3000 selling second bike, paid $16000.

Spent $21000 on bikes to save fuel driving the V8. Hmmm, how long is that going to take to be in front again...lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 4, 2011)

driving cars does my head in ,you cant get the same feeling you get from a decent bike or have as much fun as on bike


----------

